# I broke my BDA



## Fl_Ret_Leo (Jul 28, 2013)

What can I say, I'm embarrassed. Took the grips off my BDA to clean it. Racked it a few times. Then noticed the Hammer pin had drifted partially out on the left side. Found out the hard way when the grip didn't fit anymore. Can't seem to get it to slide back in. Is there a trick, or is this a trip to the gunsmith.


----------



## Fl_Ret_Leo (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, I found the answer to the problem. Put the hammer in down position and apply downward pressure while pushing on the pin. It slid right in.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

See? Definitely a gunsmith issue! :mrgreen:


----------

